# Olive Oil?



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I would like to know if there are any benefits to adding Olive Oil to their seed?
I use to get this wheat germ oil from Petsmart and add it to their seed once a week and they just loved the stuff. Petsmart doesn't carry it anymore but now that I'm thinking about it I havn't checked Petco.
I have two Pigeons molting right now and it's making me itchy just looking at them. Would adding some Olive Oil to their seed help?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, it is beneficial for the plumage, as are the oil containing seeds, sunflower, hemp, linseed, cabbage seed. 

A tiny bit of olive oil to the seed is okay now and then, but I myself use the organic wheat germ oil and add to the seed. I use not only for its nutritional benefits, but it is an agent to bind the brewers yeast and probiotic powder to the seed.

Olive oil also works on egg-bound hens at times, and with crop impactions caused by over eating, as it cleans out the plumbing.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank You, for the info.
I have some Olive Oil on hand right now. I just wanted to find out first before I used it on their seed. They did love that stuff I used before on the seed. It was a mixture of wheat germ, safflower and one other which I can't remember.
So if my pijs like the Olive Oil, could I give it to them once a week?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

KIPPY said:


> So if my pijs like the Olive Oil, could I give it to them once a week?



A drop or two on a lb. of seed is fine.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kippy, have you tried any of the Health Food Stores for your Wheat Germ Oil?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kippy, all...


What most people do not realize about Olive Oil or other Oils, Wheat Germ especially...

Is that once you open them, and store them at room temperature, they spoil in a month or so and start becomeing rancid...the longer they sit in the cubbard, the more rancid they get.


If one refridgerate them, they will last much longer.

Everyone I ever knew used old, bad, rancid Oil form their shelves or pantry, untill the Bottle was empty, then they bought a new bottle and let it get rancid also, to continue to be used untill it too was finally empty, even if it took years.

Hence, I am always cautioning to ONLY buy a "New" small Bottle which one can use up in a reasonable time frame, and not to use some old last few inches of some terrible rancid stuff sitting in the back of the cubbard since god knows when..

Refridgeration causes the Oil to conjeal so it is too thick to pour, so this is inconvenient in some ways, unless one set it out for a little while to warnm up first, or run semi-warm Water over it for a few minutes in the sink...but refridgerating it will allow it to remain wholesome much much longer.

One can taste the difference instantly, once one knows the difference.

Rancid Oils interfere with Vitamine assimilations, and or otherwise tax or interfere with our or a Bird's system...and should not be used for any kind of injesiton or even topical use.

Fresh, wholesome Oilive OIl is also very good for Dogs and Cats who do not get Natural fresh Oils in their 'Seeds' as Pigeons can...and one merely put a slug of it onto their ( one may hope, wholesome) food or dry food.

They also tend to like it very much also.


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

No, I have a health food store at the mall Northwest of me I have a very low tolerance level of driving around the valley and malls. My stops are usually on my way home from work (South) that's why I perfer Internet shopping. I'm kinda like a homing Pigeon I guess.
I do plan on going out of my zone but that will be tomorrow morning when some people are home sleeping, recovering or at Church. I will look for wheat germ tomorrow. I just have Olive Oil on hand and I've read that there are health benefits for humans and was wondering if it goes for pigeons as well.
Mr. Squeaks I live in Tempe, South of 60 and East of I-10. Now that it's cooling off I will venture out more but that still doesn't change the traffic.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can purchase a good organic olive oil from grocery stores, as well as health food stores... look for "first cold pressed" that is the best

Here is some information on wheat germ oil, and you can purchase it by mail, as well as the olive oil.

http://www.mothernature.com/shop/detail.cfm/sku/40502/S/99364


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> No, I have a health food store at the mall Northwest of me I have a very low tolerance level of driving around the valley and malls. My stops are usually on my way home from work (South) that's why I perfer Internet shopping. I'm kinda like a homing Pigeon I guess.
> I do plan on going out of my zone but that will be tomorrow morning when some people are home sleeping, recovering or at Church. I will look for wheat germ tomorrow. I just have Olive Oil on hand and I've read that there are health benefits for humans and was wondering if it goes for pigeons as well.
> Mr. Squeaks I live in Tempe, South of 60 and East of I-10. Now that it's cooling off I will venture out more but that still doesn't change the traffic.


I know there is a Health food store on the SE corner of Alma School and Elliot. I do my shopping there since Gentle Strength moved and I'm no longer working at ASU.

We MUST meet. Been saying that to Cindy. Maybe the 3 of us can get together for lunch?? Would love to see your pijies!

Actually, I'm just across the street from MCC and Cindy is just "around the corner!"

BTW, I would be happy to drive!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Maybe the 3 of us can get together for lunch??


Just let me know. I'm not far from either one of you guys. The drives not bad to Cindys, I usually take Guadalupe down to Dobson. 

Well, the Olive Oil seemed to be a hit. I put a couple small bowls of seed with some Olive Oil mixed in and they all liked it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI KIPPY, Peanut oil,flaxseed oil,walnut oil,rice germ oil,safffower oil,sesame oil.I have use all of these at one time or other. ..GEORGE


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Olive oil with seed*

If I think a pigeon is going to be eating cold, wet or waterlogged seed on a cold, rainy winter morning, I will shake the seed in a jar with enough olive oil to waterproof it. Occasionally add a medicinal powder of two parts fresh garlic powder to one part ginger powder and one part cinnamon powder (powder recipe from another forum member -- don't recall who at the moment). Sometimes I use a few drops of good garlic oil, with probiotic powder added.

It seems to go down well. But they have little choice. 

Larry


----------

